# Another MA's work on you



## BlahWah (Jul 16, 2007)

Just to be clear, this isn't a question of vanity, but of workmanship.  And while I'm not an MA myself, I'd like to get the opinions of those who are in the industry.

I was part of a bridal party this weekend and wasn't happy with the look the artist gave me or the quality of her work.  It wasn't horrible but I felt it was not as good as on the other girls'.  She did an all-over wash of a light colour like Shroom and packed a bit more on the lids, then added a much darker colour like Shadowy Lady to the outer crease only and deepened the crease with something darker in the same family. 

I had 3 issues with it: it didn't seem well-blended, it looked more like a splotch/patch on my lid, and plums didn't quite match the red dress I was wearing.  It may have been a bit difficult working with my eyeshape, but it more looked unfinished than misplaced, as I've done the same shadow placement on myself before.  The colour combo seemed also quite extreme, which may lend to my seeing the darker colours as a splotch.  There didn't seem to be a smooth bridge between the lighter and darker colours, just.. light and dark.  I could see the distinction between the colours used, even between the darker colours.

I asked her when she took a break between girls whether she could blend it a bit more since it looked like my oily lids could be creasing it (I think she used MAC's eye primer), so she blended a bit and said I looked amazing.

As she had more girls to work with I didn't want to bug her more, and tho I brought my own colours as a back-up in case I didn't like it I definitely couldn't do anything while she was there!  So I left it for the rest of the day, figuring if no one else said anything then it's at least workable, if not the greatest.

My question is, *What would you do if you weren't happy with another MA's quality of work on you?  *Nothing to do with preference, just the workmanship, because even if we have different styles of application we can still note when good work has been done.


----------



## lara (Jul 16, 2007)

I just discreetly pop into the bathroom and fix it up myself as best I can with q-tips, tissue paper, and a good ol' quick smudge with a fingertip.

I've corrected bad foundation matches with powder (or on one memorable occasion, pastel green eyeshadow scraped into translucent powder to try and correct some seriously orange foundation - "Don't mind me, I can just feel myself getting a bit shiny!" *powder powder powder*) and fixed my own blush, etc etc etc. Fortunately it's never been anything major that I couldn't tweak myself, or at least bear it with as much grace as I can muster.

If I were you I would have pulled my mu bag out of my handbag, vanished into the nearest bathroom and blended on some mid-tone colour to ease off the harshness. As long as you're reasonably subtle about it, the MA shouldn't get all butthurt.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha I have a funny story for this thread...
I was at an Estee Lauder update.  (I know, Estee Lauder hasn't had the best of color, but it's getting better!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
PS this was a couple of years ago.  I have learned my lesson on who I sit by.  So if you have ever been to any kind of update you know that you always play in the new colors and put them on each other right?  (Which sometimes can be a pain in the ass especially if you've spent a long time getting ready and then you just have to take it all off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  So this particular time when it came around to putting makeup on each other I got stuck with an older lady who had been with the company for YEARS.  So.  She starts pushing my hair out of my face really hard, not soft and gentle, and she also says "I'm sorry but I am not careful with eyebrows" (I carefully pencil mine in EVERY DAY) so she puts on this terrible weird green color on my eyes, does not blend, uses brown sparkly liquid eyeliner, even after I tell her our liquid eyeliner iritates my eyes (she felt compelled that since we were playing with new products she HAD to use them and couldn't go grab another eye pencil.) Finally when my eye started to get really watery and red because of the liner she went and got a pencil and pushed so hard I could feel the scratchy wood shards gouging out my eye I HAD to scream STOP!!!  (Meanwhile I had half an eyebrow missing because I forgot to mention that we did moisturizer and foundation!!!) SO then she uses this new lip stain that was kind of purple.  It looked like a grape popsicle - not cute.  I felt like and absolute clown and thank the good lord I had my giant sunglasses because I was so embarrassed when the cute valet who had parked my car had to go get it I did not look like the same person AT ALL and I couldn't find a brow pencil in site so I was still missiong HALF AN EYEBROW!!  Needless to say at future updates I tried to sit by a younger girl who had pretty makeup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Ha ha I will never forget that.
PS sorry for all the run-on sentences.  I got worked up


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_Haha I have a funny story for this thread...
I was at an Estee Lauder update.  (I know, Estee Lauder hasn't had the best of color, but it's getting better!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
PS this was a couple of years ago.  I have learned my lesson on who I sit by.  So if you have ever been to any kind of update you know that you always play in the new colors and put them on each other right?  (Which sometimes can be a pain in the ass especially if you've spent a long time getting ready and then you just have to take it all off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  So this particular time when it came around to putting makeup on each other I got stuck with an older lady who had been with the company for YEARS.  So.  She starts pushing my hair out of my face really hard, not soft and gentle, and she also says "I'm sorry but I am not careful with eyebrows" (I carefully pencil mine in EVERY DAY) so she puts on this terrible weird green color on my eyes, does not blend, uses brown sparkly liquid eyeliner, even after I tell her our liquid eyeliner iritates my eyes (she felt compelled that since we were playing with new products she HAD to use them and couldn't go grab another eye pencil.) Finally when my eye started to get really watery and red because of the liner she went and got a pencil and pushed so hard I could feel the scratchy wood shards gouging out my eye I HAD to scream STOP!!!  (Meanwhile I had half an eyebrow missing because I forgot to mention that we did moisturizer and foundation!!!) SO then she uses this new lip stain that was kind of purple.  It looked like a grape popsicle - not cute.  I felt like and absolute clown and thank the good lord I had my giant sunglasses because I was so embarrassed when the cute valet who had parked my car had to go get it I did not look like the same person AT ALL and I couldn't find a brow pencil in site so I was still missiong HALF AN EYEBROW!!  Needless to say at future updates I tried to sit by a younger girl who had pretty makeup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Ha ha I will never forget that.
PS sorry for all the run-on sentences.  I got worked up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL - poor you.  I'm not a MA and I don't work for a company, but your story reminds me of one lady who works at the Prescriptives counter near me.  She is forever trying to sell me something I don't want, and she is bad at application.  I let her put a lip liner on me once, she kept going on and on about how "It is jazz, it's jazzy".  I was thinking, whatever, just put it on so I can say no thank you.  It was crooked and jagged, I have never seen lip liner look so wack, I thought lip liner was fairly fool-proof.  I wiped it off with a quickness, bought the one thing I said I wanted in the first place, and left.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I just discreetly pop into the bathroom and fix it up myself as best I can with q-tips, tissue paper, and a good ol' quick smudge with a fingertip.

I've corrected bad foundation matches with powder (or on one memorable occasion, pastel green eyeshadow scraped into translucent powder to try and correct some seriously orange foundation - "Don't mind me, I can just feel myself getting a bit shiny!" *powder powder powder*) and fixed my own blush, etc etc etc. Fortunately it's never been anything major that I couldn't tweak myself, or at least bear it with as much grace as I can muster.

If I were you I would have pulled my mu bag out of my handbag, vanished into the nearest bathroom and blended on some mid-tone colour to ease off the harshness. As long as you're reasonably subtle about it, the MA shouldn't get all butthurt._

 
Thanks Lara!  I never thought about that for foundation fixes.  Duly noted to prepare for next time. =)

I would have blended in another colour but unfortunately I brought all warm colours thinking she'd do at least brown.  I had some Moonbathe shadows, Rose Blanc, Woodwinked, Heat/Element Duo... I thought touching up with those would be too different from what she had already applied.  I completely did not think about just blending what was there with a q-tip tho, or the mini 213 I brought.  That would've helped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was tempted, actually, to reapply everything if I had a moment to spare... but thought about the possibility of some pictures being sent to her and her seeing a very different look on me than what she did, so I decided against it.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_ So this particular time when it came around to putting makeup on each other I got stuck with an older lady who had been with the company for YEARS.  So.  She starts pushing my hair out of my face really hard, not soft and gentle, and she also says "I'm sorry but I am not careful with eyebrows" (I carefully pencil mine in EVERY DAY) so she puts on this terrible weird green color on my eyes, does not blend, uses brown sparkly liquid eyeliner, even after I tell her our liquid eyeliner iritates my eyes (she felt compelled that since we were playing with new products she HAD to use them and couldn't go grab another eye pencil.) Finally when my eye started to get really watery and red because of the liner she went and got a pencil and pushed so hard I could feel the scratchy wood shards gouging out my eye I HAD to scream STOP!!!_

 






  That's horrible!  I never thought makeup could be torture, but I was shuddering as I read this.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_





  That's horrible!  I never thought makeup could be torture, but I was shuddering as I read this._

 

Hehe I know it was terrible.  Terrible terrible terrible.  I am glad it's good for a laugh now though!!!!


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 16, 2007)

At my last update, we did Smokey eyes on each other with new colors. The girl who did mine has been a MAC artist for 5 years, but I have no idea how.

She took forever to apply it, and kept backing up and looking and peering and adjusting. Our trainer came over once, and I could tell by her face that this was not good work (even though she tried to keep a neutral face).

When I looked at the mirror I was stunned. Luckily, the other artist had turned away, so she didn't see my reaction. The eyeshadow was splotchy, even though she used a Paint as a base. The color was applied unevenly, so one eye had color higher than the other. And there was a clump of something in the middle of the crease on my one eye. The liner was wobbly - c'mon, it's a smokey eye! blend that sucker!- and the mascara was so sparse it didn't look like I had any on. 

Oh, and the "nude lips" were also gross. They were a really warm color (I'm an NW15) that looked chalky on me.

When I got home, I asked my husband how he liked it, and he said "um... it's interesting...". After I told him I didn't do it, that someone else did (he didn't want to hurt my feelings) he said "oh, thank god. it's terrible! i don't know anything about makeup, and i can tell that's terrible!"


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_At my last update, we did Smokey eyes on each other with new colors. The girl who did mine has been a MAC artist for 5 years, but I have no idea how.

She took forever to apply it, and kept backing up and looking and peering and adjusting. Our trainer came over once, and I could tell by her face that this was not good work (even though she tried to keep a neutral face).

When I looked at the mirror I was stunned. Luckily, the other artist had turned away, so she didn't see my reaction. The eyeshadow was splotchy, even though she used a Paint as a base. The color was applied unevenly, so one eye had color higher than the other. And there was a clump of something in the middle of the crease on my one eye. The liner was wobbly - c'mon, it's a smokey eye! blend that sucker!- and the mascara was so sparse it didn't look like I had any on. 

Oh, and the "nude lips" were also gross. They were a really warm color (I'm an NW15) that looked chalky on me.

When I got home, I asked my husband how he liked it, and he said "um... it's interesting...". After I told him I didn't do it, that someone else did (he didn't want to hurt my feelings) he said "oh, thank god. it's terrible! i don't know anything about makeup, and i can tell that's terrible!"_

 
I'm guessing that was the update for Smoke Signals - did you like the products?  Please say the quads and lip sticks are nice, don't dash my hopes!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 16, 2007)

*biting my lip*

LOL


----------



## VioletB (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_At my last update, we did Smokey eyes on each other with new colors. The girl who did mine has been a MAC artist for 5 years, but I have no idea how.

She took forever to apply it, and kept backing up and looking and peering and adjusting. Our trainer came over once, and I could tell by her face that this was not good work (even though she tried to keep a neutral face).

When I looked at the mirror I was stunned. Luckily, the other artist had turned away, so she didn't see my reaction. The eyeshadow was splotchy, even though she used a Paint as a base. The color was applied unevenly, so one eye had color higher than the other. And there was a clump of something in the middle of the crease on my one eye. The liner was wobbly - c'mon, it's a smokey eye! blend that sucker!- and the mascara was so sparse it didn't look like I had any on. 

Oh, and the "nude lips" were also gross. They were a really warm color (I'm an NW15) that looked chalky on me.

When I got home, I asked my husband how he liked it, and he said "um... it's interesting...". After I told him I didn't do it, that someone else did (he didn't want to hurt my feelings) he said "oh, thank god. it's terrible! i don't know anything about makeup, and i can tell that's terrible!"_

 

I'm glad it's not just me that wonders how some people get in this industry!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's funny cause when I got home that day my husband looked at me and went "uhhhh.. not to be rude or anything but you look kind of clownish!"  I said "I KNOW!!"  My mom thought it was I was still pretty but she's my mom.  She's supposed to say things like that.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 16, 2007)

It _was _for Smoke Signals, but honestly I can't speak for the products. Our challenge was to pair up and one person was to do a Smokey Eye/Nude lip on the other, while the 2nd person was to create a Nude eye/strong lip look. She got smokey eye, I got bright lip. So the only opinion I have about Smoke Signals is that I feel sorry for that girl's customers.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_It was for Smoke Signals, but honestly I can't speak for the products. Our challenge was to pair up and one person was to do a Smokey Eye/Nude lip on the other, while the 2nd person was to create a Nude eye/strong lip look. She got smokey eye, I got bright lip. So the only opinion I have about Smoke Signals is that I feel sorry for that girl's customers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thanks for my 2nd good laugh for the day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think I can look at the Smoke Signals display without giggling when it comes out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I almost wish you had a picture to post of that, as well as VioletB's loner brow look, but that wouldn't be very nice to those MA's, even if they did do an awful job.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_
I almost wish you had a picture to post of that, as well as VioletB's loner brow look, but that wouldn't be very nice to those MA's, even if they did do an awful job._

 
You know what's funny about this whole thing?  I actually have an update to go to tomorrow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We could actually start a thread of pictures or something.  We could call it "The horrible look hall of shame."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS I have learned not to make plans after update days because there is no point (for me anyway) in doing my makeup again when I get home at 6 or 7.  Wash my face and do laundry.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 17, 2007)

Ooh, I wouldn't do that. You'd be surprised at how many MA come on these boards just to lurk around. She might recognize you :S


----------



## MelodyKat (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_You know what's funny about this whole thing?  I actually have an update to go to tomorrow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We could actually start a thread of pictures or something.  We could call it "The horrible look hall of shame."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS I have learned not to make plans after update days because there is no point (for me anyway) in doing my makeup again when I get home at 6 or 7.  Wash my face and do laundry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
we should totally do this. I don't know how many times I have left update feelin not so "hot". I think sometimes people get nervous at update and freak when it comes to makeup rotations. I get a kick out of it and let people know that if they dont like it take it off. My style isn't the same as everyones....lol.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Ooh, I wouldn't do that. You'd be surprised at how many MA come on these boards just to lurk around. She might recognize you :S_

 
LOL I don't think so!!  She retired!!


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 17, 2007)

Prior to this update, I just wipe my face with a Cleansing Wipe and then put on some Studio Fix and a bit of gloss. I tell them "Gosh, I love that look you did, but I have somewhere to go right after this and that look won't be appropriate. It's really more appropriate for a toned-down look."


----------



## VioletB (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Prior to this update, I just wipe my face with a Cleansing Wipe and then put on some Studio Fix and a bit of gloss. I tell them "Gosh, I love that look you did, but I have somewhere to go right after this and that look won't be appropriate. It's really more appropriate for a toned-down look."_

 
Ooooooh that is smooth!:bigpimp:


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2007)

is an update kind of like a color class is for hair?

like is that for the employees/artists to try out and get knowledge on new makeup coming out?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm headed to my week-long MAC Basic August 6-10th.  I'll report every detail!


----------



## lara (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_is an update kind of like a color class is for hair?

like is that for the employees/artists to try out and get knowledge on new makeup coming out?_

 
Pretty much. Product overview, announcement of upcoming events/colour stories, group focus, skills update and some practical application.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 11, 2007)

I can't handle other people putting makeup on me (unless false lashes are included)...my lashes are so light that whenever people put liner & mascara on me there is a giant gap at my lashline...ugh!  
None of us ever keep our makeup on after Updates...I always end up with the new kids too (I guess that teacher in me gives me the patience ot deal w/ them), but we always do the rotations right before a break & the trainers give us time to take it off & fix ourselves up.  I also never let the other artist take off my eyebrows since they are the hardest thing to put back on.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Prior to this update, I just wipe my face with a Cleansing Wipe and then put on some Studio Fix and a bit of gloss. I tell them "Gosh, I love that look you did, but I have somewhere to go right after this and that look won't be appropriate. It's really more appropriate for a toned-down look."_

 
I used to do that at every Update...we all did...I think the only time I wore the makeup home was after the Madame B update, when we had these beautiful butterfly masks painted on by the trainers...people looked at us funny in the car, but we didn't care!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_





I'm headed to my week-long MAC Basic August 6-10th.  I'll report every detail!_

 
I bet you had a blast!  I remember going to Basic...I learned a lot and had a great time!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh gawd, that reminds me of something that happened to me a long time ago. Okay, story from like 4 years ago!

So I never used to wear makeup really, just eyeliner and I would run out of the house, but one day I was christmas shopping with my mom at Carson's and there was a special going on at Clinique. It was a "Get a makeover and get a free lipstick!" thing and if you spent $25 you got some more free stuff too. So my mom didn't want to get her makeup done so she made me do it. I had to pick from three lipsticks for them to work around on my face. I picked the lightest pink, because lighter lipsticks look a lot LOT better on my skintone from experience. Anyways, she said "But this would look better!" and grabbed this dark pink/red color. I was mortified, but let her do it because I didn't want to insult her. She did my eyemakeup fine, but she picked a really dark plum blush for my face and a darker lipliner to make the dark lipstick even DARKER! 

Anyways, so when I got out of the chair, I picked my free lipstick (the light one) and refused to look in the mirror because I knew I was going to make a bad face. I smiled and told her thank you and my mom let me pick out some stuff for part of my christmas present. I got some iced lotus blush and some skin care products so my mom could get the free samples. 

Anyways, I went into the bathroom at Carson's and again, refused to look in the mirror until I went potty. I came back out and almost screamed. I looked HORRIBLE! My mom told me "It looks good!" and I was like "What part of this looks GOOD!?! I look like a baby drag queen!" and NOT in a good way. I kleenexed off the blush and dabbed my lips, applying the lighter color lipstick. I looked better and made sure to avoid the Clinique counter. >_>'''


----------



## sassychix (Aug 20, 2007)

Tho I'm a freelance Makeup Artist, only 1 year into it, I totally cannot stand anyone else doing my makeup.Maybe its cuz we feel we know our taste better and understand our face better. I have real dark eye circles and usualyl use foundation, AND concealer AND pressed powder over it. Most makeup artist may find it too thick, but it looks find on photos so i dont mind at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Every makeup artist has their wn individuality and i wouldnt say i prefer this to that, but i guess each of them is probably good in one particular area.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 29, 2007)

i'm not a ma or anything, but i can say without bragging that i'm GOOD at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i cant stand it when someone else tries to do my make up...it always ended bad..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my cousin who has a beautyshop did my make up once and it was horrible, i went out to the city in it and as soon i got in on of the locker rooms i wiped half off it off..(since it already was smeared all over my face anyway *BAAAD make up ) 
and i also had a few occasions where friends wanted to do my make up : 
"ow honey you need to do this and that and it will be better ,let me do it..."
with a tone like i dont know how to put on make up... 
i can take advice ,but "colouring" my eyebrows with a ugly brown pencil making them look all bushy while my hair was bleached blonde....??helll no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and to be honest one of the girls that likes to fiddle on my make up well,mostly when she' s wearing make up it doesnt look good at all :s
(remember homer simpsons make up gun he invented?? O-O)
i've been putting on make up since i was six 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol (theater) 
and i screwed up allot, but i certainly know what doesnt look good on me know


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

I love getting done up by other MUA's, it's a chance for me to relax and step outside of myself and become a canvas.

I can't really say I've had issues with other MUA's doing shit jobs on me, but all I can say is that if they did something I didn't like, I would simply just ask them to adjust it in a tactful manner. It's their job to make me happy and make me look good, if I don't feel they've done their job properly, I'll tell them.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Feb 25, 2008)

bah. im late on this post but maybe someone will read it haha. 

events at mac. I never like to tell an MA that im a make up artist. I dont want them getting cocky with me or looking at me weird so I let them do their job and if I know they will be cool about it ill tell them what I do. 

I went to an event once and this freelance artist asked me to sit in his chair and said he would do my eyes. 

I am a nc30 my eyebrows are near perfection for me, to my liking atleast.
My eyelashes are a good length to not have to wear lashes all the time, unless im going all out.

I stepped out of his chair with with  an orangy, gold, with cranberry( a colour i hate the most) cruddy liner, and straight lashes.


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm not going to say this in a negative way. I hope there will be no misunderstood =]. In my opinion, everybody have different tastes. The MA might think it looks good on you but you don't like it. I'm not a MA but i put on makeup for a lot of people, most of them like it and most of them don't. I can do nothing about it. 

*What would you do if you weren't happy with another MA's quality of work on you? *
- I won't do anything about it because i don't want to make the situation worse.

This is just my opinion. I hope nobody will get mad at me. Thanks =]


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm not an MA but I beleive I have the skill potential to be one. I've had an Urban Decay counter MA not only talk on the phone to her boyfriend (isn't that against some rule) and wear the lowest pants ever, but do a really shitty job at applying eyeshadow. I'm just going to assume that because she had a different eye shape than me, it threw her off. It was blended nicely and the colors weren't so bad, but the shape was horrible for me. Luckily it was free. I'm okay with being the "canvas" and letting an MA do my makeup but I don't want to be dissapointed. If its for a big event, I'll do it myself.


----------



## FullWroth (Feb 25, 2008)

I just politely tell them what I don't like and why I don't like it, especially if I'm paying them for their time. MAs are just human, and even the best artist can have a bad day or a miss an error, so if it's not 100% super-duper-perfect, that's expected, but you're paying them to do it right, so the margin for error is pretty small, and gets smaller when you're on a time limit for a big event (i.e. on the day of the wedding). There's no need to be rude or attack their skills over it, but I think you should definitely point out what you don't like.

A good artist should always accept constructive criticism; it helps you grow. The burden on the CLIENT is to make sure their criticism IS constructive, and not just "I hate it." or "You must suck at your job if this is the kind of work you do." or whatever nasty or useless comments people make. If the MA still has a hissy fit after that, well, you probably need to find a new MA. But not saying anything at all seems like the wrong course of action, 'cause you're paying for something you aren't happy with and the artist will take those skills onto another job, where their next client might not be so forgiving, and sooner or later, their reputation will be hurt.


----------



## lara (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lazytolove* 

 
_I'm not going to say this in a negative way. I hope there will be no misunderstood =]. In my opinion, everybody have different tastes. The MA might think it looks good on you but you don't like it. I'm not a MA but i put on makeup for a lot of people, most of them like it and most of them don't. I can do nothing about it. 

*What would you do if you weren't happy with another MA's quality of work on you? *
- I won't do anything about it because i don't want to make the situation worse.

This is just my opinion. I hope nobody will get mad at me. Thanks =]_

 

If you never offer constructive criticism, they'll never develop and learn.
If you never ask for constructive criticism, you'll never develop and learn.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh gosh, I hadn't experienced this until recently. I was going to model for a photo shoot and I told the girl I could do my own makeup. She said "oh no, don't worry about it, there will be a stylist there to do hair and makeup, but you can bring your own makeup just in case." So I bring my kit just in case of an emergency (stylist no-shows, missing product, etc). 

Well the stylist showed up with her "kit" in tow so that wasn't a problem, and she did an excellent job on my hair. However, the make-up...oh dear. Her "kit" was a duffel bag full of drugstore products. Well, okay, some drugstore products are not bad, I thought to myself, give the girl a chance. Well she had NO foundation...none! Did she just expect that the models would show up with their own when we were told a stylist would be there? Then she applied the most awful eyeshadow, yellow and orange shimmery shadow from lash line to brow bone and extended all the way out toward the temples. She put falsies on, but NO mascara or eyeliner! FOR A PHOTO SHOOT. That's like wearing an evening gown with sneakers. And obviously, no foundation, since she didn't have any, and acted insulted when I offered to use my kit. Bright pink blush completely unblended, and luckily I was able to stop her before she applied some garish pink wet 'n wild lipstick and insisted that I had a lipstick just like it in my kit and that way she wouldn't have to sanitize hers.

The most frustrating thing was that I had a fully stocked kit not ten feet away, with every colour of RCMA foundation imaginable, MAC eyeshadows, NARS blushes...not only could I have done a better job on my makeup, the other girls would have looked better too.

GAH! What a nightmare. Why do people insist they can do hair AND makeup, if they can't? I don't tell prospective clients that I'll do their hair when I can't. This girl obviously was a hairstylist who decided to stop at the drugstore and pick up some eyeshadows and call herself a makeup artist.


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Feb 27, 2008)

I think MAs are highly critical or MAs because more than anybody else we know what looks great on us and how to make ourselves look flawless. So when another MA does an application on you I think it's just the trained eye that spots things. Sometimes they are really bad jobs and other times they are good but they add their own flare or trade mark that we may not be used to. When in doubt get a non-partial second or third opinion.


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_Oh gosh, I hadn't experienced this until recently. I was going to model for a photo shoot and I told the girl I could do my own makeup. She said "oh no, don't worry about it, there will be a stylist there to do hair and makeup, but you can bring your own makeup just in case." So I bring my kit just in case of an emergency (stylist no-shows, missing product, etc). 

Well the stylist showed up with her "kit" in tow so that wasn't a problem, and she did an excellent job on my hair. However, the make-up...oh dear. Her "kit" was a duffel bag full of drugstore products. Well, okay, some drugstore products are not bad, I thought to myself, give the girl a chance. Well she had NO foundation...none! Did she just expect that the models would show up with their own when we were told a stylist would be there? Then she applied the most awful eyeshadow, yellow and orange shimmery shadow from lash line to brow bone and extended all the way out toward the temples. She put falsies on, but NO mascara or eyeliner! FOR A PHOTO SHOOT. That's like wearing an evening gown with sneakers. And obviously, no foundation, since she didn't have any, and acted insulted when I offered to use my kit. Bright pink blush completely unblended, and luckily I was able to stop her before she applied some garish pink wet 'n wild lipstick and insisted that I had a lipstick just like it in my kit and that way she wouldn't have to sanitize hers.

The most frustrating thing was that I had a fully stocked kit not ten feet away, with every colour of RCMA foundation imaginable, MAC eyeshadows, NARS blushes...not only could I have done a better job on my makeup, the other girls would have looked better too.

GAH! What a nightmare. Why do people insist they can do hair AND makeup, if they can't? I don't tell prospective clients that I'll do their hair when I can't. This girl obviously was a hairstylist who decided to stop at the drugstore and pick up some eyeshadows and call herself a makeup artist._

 
Wow, I would love to see a picture of this!!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 27, 2008)

lol, I'm surprised this thread's come back up from the bottom of the pile (fyi I'm the OP).  Gosh do I wish we had pictures of these makeover mishaps!  _trimm_trabb, yours would've been great to see, especially if it's for a photoshoot!  I feel for you _and_ the photographer who'd be blinded from the bright pink blush!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lazytolove* 

 
_I'm not going to say this in a negative way. I hope there will be no misunderstood =]. In my opinion, everybody have different tastes. The MA might think it looks good on you but you don't like it. I'm not a MA but i put on makeup for a lot of people, most of them like it and most of them don't. I can do nothing about it._

 
I appreciate everyone has different styles - I've gone to about 5 MAC makeovers and each of them were with different MA's - but as matron of honour I expected something more than a splotch of dark dirty plum just above my Asian fold, especially with a red dress and especially when my sister wanted fresh looks.  There's style and there's... a splotch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not a MA either but especially after seeing the beautiful fotd's here on Specktra, I've seen a variety of great looks on different eye shapes and skin tones and can tell what is good work and what isn't.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ I'm okay with being the "canvas" and letting an MA do my makeup but I don't want to be dissapointed. If its for a big event, I'll do it myself._

 
And that was the sticky part for me!  I would've loved to do it for myself but it was my sister's wedding, she'd paid for it and even if I told her she could skip me, there were SIX other girls - it'd look strange if the MoH didn't get done up by the same artist.  I was really hoping she'd be done sooner so I could take some off and redo it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_I just politely tell them what I don't like and why I don't like it, especially if I'm paying them for their time. MAs are just human, and even the best artist can have a bad day or a miss an error, so if it's not 100% super-duper-perfect, that's expected, but you're paying them to do it right, so the margin for error is pretty small, and gets smaller when you're on a time limit for a big event (i.e. on the day of the wedding). There's no need to be rude or attack their skills over it, but I think you should definitely point out what you don't like._

 
Which is why I didn't make a huge fuss over it.  I mean, she did have 6 bridesmaids to attend to, nevermind the bride herself.  I asked for a brighter colour, or at least to blend it out a bit more, but all she said was "It's blended out pretty well already", waved a fluff brush over both lids and declared me made up.


----------



## Kalico (Feb 28, 2008)

For my prom, I had my make-up done "professionally" at Merle Norman because I'd had my mani and pedi done there. She caked on the mascara... you know, the spider legs thing? It was awful. I like loads of mascara, but not that much. It looked ridiculous. All the colors were just bad. I cringe when I see my prom pics...


----------



## Kristal (Mar 7, 2008)

one time when i was passing by a too faced counter a makeup artist BEGGED me to let her put makeup on me and since i wasn't in a rush i said ok. AHHHH! the second i looked in the mirror i was in shock at how bad it looked... so i politely said thank you and that i will think about the products she used on me and come back if i decide to get anything. the second she turned around i ran to my favorite mac artist and i was like "ohh for the love of god! please give me a wipe so i can take this off!!" she was laughing at me so hard! and since she felt bad for me, she did my makeup... i love that girl.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Mar 7, 2008)

Haha, I have the pictures! But I'm a little to embarassed to post them because I look pretty awful. I have pretty sallow yellow tendencies to my skin to begin with, so the bright YELLOW eyeshadow she put on me made me look sick (especially with NO eyeliner or mascara).


----------



## MissVivaMac (Mar 14, 2008)

Working at MAC, we are always having other people do our make up(certifications, updates, seminars, classes) and I have never had a problem with another MA getting upset if I take off the make up.

We have an understanding with each other that ,"hey, i do my make up everyday and know what i like so there may be things that i dont like so much".

i.e. i was the model for one of my friends certifications and when she was done...i fixed my brows and amped up the shadow a lil bit but she didnt mind, we just laugh it off a bit and i thanked her.

And, true MA's can tell when a customer does not like it and when it does not look good. I can totally tell if a customer is not comfortable with something I have put on them or if I didnt blend shadows correctly, and..

I will ALWAYS say something for example:
-I know you dont normally wear red and if you arent comfortable with that color we can definitely try something else
-I put this foundation on because your skin tone looked really warm, but I am now noticing you are really golden and I know a color that will match perfectly
-Sorry to spend so much time blending your shadow after we were done but I really want you to look perfect!


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVivaMac* 

 
_And, true MA's can tell when a customer does not like it and when it does not look good. I can totally tell if a customer is not comfortable with something I have put on them or if I didnt blend shadows correctly, and..

I will ALWAYS say something for example:
-I know you dont normally wear red and if you arent comfortable with that color we can definitely try something else
-I put this foundation on because your skin tone looked really warm, but I am now noticing you are really golden and I know a color that will match perfectly
-Sorry to spend so much time blending your shadow after we were done but I really want you to look perfect!_

 
why can't i find an MA like you?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'm not an artist but enjoyed reading this thread..i've had my  makeup done a couple of times at MAC and for the most part i liked them all.. but one time the MA did my eyes really bold with teal colors.  it was fine until she outlined my bottom lid with teal pigment; LOTS OF IT.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   thennn i asked for a nude, soft lip.  she lined them with a dark plum liner and then a dark lipstick.  i didn't know what to say because i already told her i wanted them nude.. i just said thanks, bought my stuff & left..when i got to my truck, i wiped the lipstick and pigment that had fallen on top of my cheeks off.  lol.


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Mar 14, 2008)

These are so funny, I'm sorry you all had to go through that, but they made great stories! I don't mind having someone else do my makeup, I get new ideas and new tips, unless they just don't know what they were doing...

...Like last fall in my makeup class, it was the night of our finals and we were to do a look of our choice on our model. I keep my eyebrows pretty full, not crazy thick but not too thin either, if I want them to look super good, they just need a bit of light brown shading to fill in somewhat or to lengthen. Well, my partner decided to totally go over my eyebrows with a dark brown. The rest of the makeup application wasn't bad, but wasn't that great either. One of my girl friends in the class looked over at me and her eyes got extremely wide and I could tell she was ready to brust out laughing. She turned away and a few seconds later I received a text asking "WTF is with your eyebrows???!" When the instructor came around she told the girl that the applicaton was okay but that she overdid the eyebrows "a little". You think?!


----------



## MissVivaMac (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_why can't i find an MA like you?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm not an artist but enjoyed reading this thread..i've had my  makeup done a couple of times at MAC and for the most part i liked them all.. but one time the MA did my eyes really bold with teal colors.  it was fine until she outlined my bottom lid with teal pigment; LOTS OF IT.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   thennn i asked for a nude, soft lip.  she lined them with a dark plum liner and then a dark lipstick.  i didn't know what to say because i already told her i wanted them nude.. i just said thanks, bought my stuff & left..when i got to my truck, i wiped the lipstick and pigment that had fallen on top of my cheeks off.  lol._

 

thanks!

yea, i have realized that it just makes my job easier when my customer is enjoying it. And i tell them in the beginning...

"be honest with me if you dont like something, you wont hurt my feelings, you are the one that has to leave like this! haha" 

plus, when someone doesnt like their make up, I would feel horrible during that walk of shame to the register I see some customers do for minimum $50 purchase. eek!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, I feel really sorry for all you guys!

Before MAC, I was PARANOID about other people doing my make-up!
But then I was introduced to MAC by one of the best MAs I've ever met on a shoot for my (modeling) portfolio. 

Then I went to MAC and had THE BEST MA, god she was gorgeous, I hated her make-up, but she did such an amazing job on me! She did exactly as I asked, and she kept asking me if there was anything to change/add. All I wanted was a little more mascara! So I went back to her again another time and got falsies! And she totally explained how to put them on and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then she left to freelance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so sad. But I went and got my make-up done again, and had another amazing girl! And she asked me if I liked it as we went too. One thing I said was tone down the orange gold, and then it came out perfect!

Haha, but now you guys are making me scared


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVivaMac* 

 
_thanks!
And i tell them in the beginning...

"be honest with me if you dont like something, you wont hurt my feelings, you are the one that has to leave like this! haha" _

 
I used to tell people that all the time.  I always hated hearing the horror stories of people coming to me & saying that someone else did their makeup and they hated it.  Well, duh-If you hated it, why didn't you say anything?


----------



## Meryl (Mar 28, 2008)

I just found this thread and it made me think of the time I met *Bobbi Brown*, yes, _the_ Bobbi Brown, and had a private consultation with her.  (This was years ago, when her line was first introduced at Holts on Bloor and she was in town for a few days, taking private appointments at the store.)

She did my face quickly and wrote the colours on a face chart (I still have it, I'll never throw it out.)  I'm a NW20 and she suggested a pure white(!) shadow at my brow, a reddish brown on my lid, a _bright_ apricot for my cheeks and a deeper brown-pink for my lips.  I think it was her famous #4 lipstick. Even the foundation was too dark.  I was surprised  enough to tell her I thought I was too pale for the shade she suggested and she said "well I think this _is_ the right shade for you, but you should use the one you like."

It was so odd because I thought for sure I would get the _subtle, neutral_ look that I love, especially from Bobbi Brown, the Queen of the natural looking face.  But I was disappointed that she didn't see me in a way to my liking.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ Meryl, that's so crazy cool!  To be made over by Bobbi Brown... altho it is too bad the fotd didn't turn out great. =(  Maybe she was going for a bolder neutral face (how oxymoronic does that sound, lol)...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I used to tell people that all the time.  I always hated hearing the horror stories of people coming to me & saying that someone else did their makeup and they hated it.  Well, duh-If you hated it, why didn't you say anything?_

 
But if the MA doesn't say it, it's _the day_ of the wedding and she has 7 girls to do after me, how much should I say?  I didn't want to sound picky but it just really didn't look great!


----------



## Meryl (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ *BlahWah*, you're right.  She was going for a bolder neutral look.  She told me she thought we had the same  "look" but I know I'm much fairer than her.  I don't think she's a NW20 who has cheeks that tend to flush pink.

In any case, I didn't want to tell her what to do.  She's _Bobbi Brown_ and I was curious as to how she saw me.

My feeling was, that she didn't put much thought into it.  She wasn't in front of the camera, like she usually is, re-doing someone's make-up.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_But if the MA doesn't say it, it's the day of the wedding and she has 7 girls to do after me, how much should I say?  I didn't want to sound picky but it just really didn't look great!_

 
The very few times I was given the gift of having professional make-up done... as a courtesy for a wedding event... I altered it a bit.  But later, in private.  No one seems to *blend* the way I like it.  Now, I just say 'no thank you' if someone offers.

Quite honestly, I think the MAs who do weddings aren't that good.

I have been very happy with suggestions from the MAs at a MAC  store.  They're given me some great tips.


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 11, 2008)

I walked by a Dior counter and a girl asks me if I want a quick makeover. I thought it'd be fun so I let her.
I'm rarely seen without eyeshadow but this was one of those days - I was only wearing eyeliner and a little bit of lip gloss.
So she talks to me like I don't know ANYTHING about makeup. I tried to make little hints like "just do something fun, I usually wear bright colors a lot", "yes, I have tried cream eyeshadows before and I really like how it blends" and other things.
I ended up with bright pink, unblended blush, glittery pink lipstick and unblended mint green eyeshadow with a gap between the shadows and my lashes and no highlight color. All I could think was "SHE thought I didn't know anything about makeup... Right"


----------



## lanaleigh (May 5, 2008)

I don't get all snotty about the colors someone picks--that could be opinion or even the lighting, but when someone doesn't have the skills to put eye and lip liner right, they need to practive more!

At the last class I was at, my makeover was horrible--but the worst part was that she just didn't listen.  You could tell she just didn't do makeovers or care about her job.  We were to act like we were real clients, and she wouldn't ask me any questions, and when I did offer info, she did the exact opposite.  She actually handed me the mascara and said-here, you do it.


----------



## lanaleigh (May 5, 2008)

I don't get all snotty about the colors someone picks--that could be opinion or even the lighting, but when someone doesn't have the skills to put eye and lip liner right, they need to practive more!

At the last class I was at, my makeover was horrible--but the worst part was that she just didn't listen.  You could tell she just didn't do makeovers or care about her job.  We were to act like we were real clients, and she wouldn't ask me any questions, and when I did offer info, she did the exact opposite.  She actually handed me the mascara and said-here, you do it.


----------

